

Ask HN: What's your home theatre setup? - mdgrech23

I am particularly interested in custom setup involving projects and takeaways but all entries are welcome.
======
kyle_martin1
TV: Vizio 70" Audio: Magnepan MG 1.6 pair/Magnepan center channel/Sunfire True
Subwoofer MK IV Receiver: Pioneer SX950

